# TiVo to Raise PVR Rates



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

In April, TiVo will raise the monthly rate for its personal video recorder service by 30 percent, the company told subscribers last week. The monthly subscription will jump to $12.95 from $9.95 as of April 2. However, customers who receive TiVo service via DirecTV * will not* see a price increase, TiVo said.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

If you visit the TIVO Community website, you'll notice that there is a outcry by TIVO users stating that they are very unhappy with the 3.00/month raise and may drop their service with TIVO. 

I will be shopping around for a StandAlone version of Tivo sometime in the near future. I did read that it can be installed along with my Insight Digital Cable receiver, so that alone clinched it for me. I estimate I will end up getting a SATivo in a few months, since I will be going to a new job soon and have some bills to pay thanks to my company's downsizing (I ended up having my hours reduced from 30/week to just 10 or less per week).I start at my new job next Monday.

My theory of the whole TIVO outcry is this: If anybody thought that TIVO wasnt gonna ever raise their prices, they had their head in the sand. TIVO was forced to raise their prices because they have some major debt to get rid of. I will be happy to pay the increase. If it takes the increase to keep TIVO in business, then its benefical to all..subscribers and TIVO as well. However, I wouldnt rule out TIVO raising the price again in a year. As long as the price doesnt get out of hand ($30.00/month for example), everything should be fine.


----------

